
Aardvark: Answering the Tough Questions - peter123
http://ventureblog.com/articles/2009/03/aardvark_answering_the_tough_questions.php
======
terpua
I have asked a couple of questions thus far and received fruitful and quick
replies. The IM/email interface works for me and "subjective search" will be
big (if done right).

The only issue: since subjective search is very much a 2-way (person2person)
transaction, medium/long term, what is my incentive to keep answering
questions with no economic gain?

